# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Countdown??????  ROB

## SLP

Hey Rob, where did our countdowns go?  It still shows under my profile but not when I/we post.

----------


## Rob

It seems to be a casualty of the https protocol. Under your profile, try changing the http:// in the address to https:// ...

The countdown sites should be taking this into account.

Let me know what happens!

----------


## Rob

We lost the daily weather widget on the main pages because that site doesn't support https protocol. But we are redesigning Negril.com so it will be fixed soon with many other streamlining features to get you the info you want as fast as possible!

As I mentioned in the Technical section, if anyone has any suggestions, please let us know!

Thanks!

----------


## SLP

I checked but my ticker factory setting already uses https.// so there must be something else going on.  I also tried without the "s" .  Not to worry I'm sure it will work out.  See you in December.

----------


## Rob

The countdown is back! But the changes I made might effect some photos posted from other sites.

If anyone notices pictures gone, please let me know!

Thanks!

----------


## SLP

I thank you and, my guess is, many others thank you for the countdown.  :Encouragement:

----------


## Rob

See you soon Lady, according to the plane....  :Friendly Wink:

----------

